# gst-plugins-ffmpeg y media-video/libav

## opotonil

Estoy intentando instalar "gst-plugins-ffmpeg" con la USE "ffmpeg" habilitada y obtengo el siguiente error:

```

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/libav-0.8.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-video/libav-0.8.4[X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-0.8.4[X,encode,threads,truetype]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/libav required by @selected

  (media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Con el que entiendo que "media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg" requiere "media-video/ffmpeg", pero mirando el ebuild de "media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg" veo:

```

RDEPEND=">=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.31:0.10

        >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.31:0.10

        >=virtual/ffmpeg-0.10

        || ( media-video/ffmpeg:0 media-libs/libpostproc )

        orc? ( >=dev-lang/orc-0.4.6 )"

```

Con lo que entiendo que "media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg" requiere "virtual/ffmpeg" (version mayor o igual a la 0.10) o sino "media-video/ffmpeg". Si en el propio mensaje de error, del principio, me esta diciendo que "media-video/libav" esta instalada como requerimiento de "virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3" como es que "media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg" pretende instalar como dependencia "media-video/ffmpeg".

A parte si se mira un poco mas "gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1.ebuild" se puede ver:

```

        # libav-9 support backported from gst-plugins-libav-1.1.0

        epatch ../${MY_P}-libav-9-patches/*.patch

        # compat bits for older ffmpeg/libav releases

        epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PV}-channel_layout.patch" \

                "${FILESDIR}/${PV}-iscodec.patch" \

                "${FILESDIR}/${PV}-coma.patch" \

                "${FILESDIR}/${PV}-gstffmpegpipe_redef.patch"

```

¿Que esta pasando? Porque "gst-plugins-ffmpeg" dice que requiere  "media-video/ffmpeg" y me da el bloqueo...

Salu2.

----------

## opotonil

Bueno, sigo sin entenderlo. Pero se puede resolver enmascarando "media-video/ffmpeg".

```

emerge -p virtual/ffmpeg media-video/libav gst-plugins-ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/libav-0.8.7 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1

```

Salu2.

----------

## quilosaq

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
> RDEPEND=">=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.31:0.10
> ...

 

No.

```
>=virtual/ffmeg-0.10
```

 es una dependencia directa.

```
|| ( media-video/ffmpeg:0 media-libs/libpostproc )
```

 es una dependencia con alternativas.

Se requiere media-video/ffmpeg:0 o media-libs/libpostproc

Puesto que has enmascarado media-video/ffmpeg te debe haber instalado media-libs/libpostproc

Mira en 

```
man 5 ebuild
```

 el apartado Dynamic Dependencies.

----------

## opotonil

Si, si que me instalo media-libs/libpostproc al enmascarar media-video/ffmpeg. Muy buena la aclaración, cuando tenga un momento mirare las Dynamic Dependencies. Gracias.

Salu2.

----------

